# Cajun Bubble Craw



## ajsgonefishin (Jan 18, 2005)

There are thse lures in my new Basspro catlog called a cajun bubble craw... i was jus wonder if there has been anyone out there that has tried them and how good do they work..... they look likr really good bait but i was just wanting to get some feedback, before i go buy them

thanks much
aj


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Never tried them but seems to be selling. Just checked them out online, out of stock on some colors. If you do any good with them let us know. I used the power bait power claws before and did real well on the smaller fish.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used Yum and MadMan's version that is similar. They work well, but I've caught nothing but small fish. I switch to a tube and start catching the bigger ones.


----------

